# How do YOU time out your chores?



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I know many of you do this all by yourself or with maybe 1 helper. So my question is how do you do it, time it out, schedule it out?

What are your milking times?
How long does it take?
What times do you feed babies?
How long does it take you to feed babies?
What times do you do your goats feed & water?

I am trying to find our rhythm again this yr. It always takes time to shake out. 

For us we school yr round so my older boys can also work with their dad. So much of the week I only have 1 older boy home. 

We have been doing- 

older dd - all the AM milking (10 goats by hand incl FF)
boy/boys - do all animal feed & water (takes 1-2hrs - goats, poultry, rabbits, etc)
younger dd - feeds bottles to babies (yes I NEED to get them on the lambar!)
younger ds - helps big brother(s)
me - I work on laundry, school prep, and care for the 3 youngest

I really think we need two milkers AM as well as PM... but that would mean either delaying milking or delaying feeding babies... I do not care for either option. But I realize those of you with no help must do it this way... so please share your schedule. 

Thanks!


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I would oh-so love _just_ one helper!! 
My "farm" time starts at 7am because I also work away from home and that's generally the time I get back with 15 min to grab something for dinner. 
This time of the year is hardest because like you, I'm not quite back into the 'rhythm' of things yet, and neither is the milking.
SO..
I get up at 7.. 
Feed the house dogs, make a pot of coffee (a must!) warm bottles of colostrum for the newborns and heat up milk for those off of colostrum. 
When I get bottles made, I start heating another 1/2 gallon of milk for the new calf and go feed the babies.. I'm bucket feeding those just off colostrum but still bottleing those on it, so it takes a few more minutes, but usually by the time they're done and back in their pen, the milk on the stove is getting warm.
I'll then get milking pails together along with bottles to collect colostrum from newly fresh moms, fix the calf bottle and head off for the barn. 
We have two barns.. so I'll drop pails and what-nots at the goat barn and go feed the calf, then go back to the goat barn and fix a bucket the feed the boys and the LGD with them, come back and put buckets away, and go get the lambar from the kids in the barn - run to the house, clean it out and refill it with milk and back to the barn.. 
I then get feed ready for the first two to come to the milk room as well as fix the yearlings food and feed for those getting ready to kid.. 
they eat while I'm milking. 
When I'm done with the milking, it's back to the house to chill (the milk) and pasteurize what I'm putting up for the babies... I don't know where in here the coffee fits in :rofl 
This particular process takes me about 2 hours.
Then I'm back out to the barn to feed the LGD's out there, and clean the barn, milkrooom etc,..
All our water for livestock now has automatic float valves (LOVE IT!) and so buckts are cleaned once a month.
Once the does have all kidded and all sellable babies sold, the routine aspect kicks in and this whole thing will take me an hour tops. And I'll remember my coffee! :biggrin


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome thread idea! 

I do chores by myself. The only time I have a helper is if my niece or friend stays the night...that is a requirement, if they want to stay all night, they WILL get up in the morning and they WILL go out and help with the chores. 

I'll be back later to post what I do right now. When kidding is over and Im back to milking, Im not sure what schedule I'll be on, but I'm going to have to figure out a schedule.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Please keep these coming... I appreciate it so much!

I was just chatting with my 13yos & 19yod and though neither is thrilled with parts of what I think I want to try... they are willing. 

Getting up at 7AM (boys may get up earlier, I want an earlier wake time, but with my dh's schedule right now... most of us are up past 11PM and some of us closer to 1AM and add in a nursing baby... 7AM to start!)

7:30AM - 
both dd's will head out to milk, 
7yos will help girls if both boys are home, or help the boy at home if one is gone
older boy or boys will do animal chores
I will hold down the fort with the 5,3, and almost 1yo boys

8:30-9AM older dd will process milk and younger will feed babies

Will have an older boy start having the 5yo help with feeding babies in the evening. 

There are alot of animal chores to do...
turkeys feed & water
ducks feed 
coop 2 waterers and 2 feeders
outside hens 1 waterer and some feed
2 pig yards
6 goat yards *currently* that need feed & water (and some are yards beyond yards...a pain in the tush)
4 outside dogs to feed
inside and outside cats
about 13-15 rabbit cages each needing feed & water

We are currently milking 10 goats by hand, 3 due any day, more due in a few weeks... and currently 15 bottle brats...


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I have a lot less animals than you do, but this is how I do it. We don't live on the farm and commute from an apartment, so that makes a difference too. Usually, I bring pastuerized milk in the lambar in the car, unpastuerized milk comes back in a 5 gallon bucket with lid. Milk is warmed up at home. Baby packed up, go to the barn, start by feeding kids, they suck the lambar right down and I stay and hold it. Then I check their feed/water, take care of the dog and horses and steers, go down and feed and milk, feed bottle calves, wash up, pack up milk. All the while the baby usually stays sleeping in the carseat..with heat or AC depending on whether. I also have a playpen and bouncy seat set up with nets over to keep flies of if he wakes up. That was last summer's routine, I had 10ish babies and 12 to milk by machine. This summer I will have 2-3 to milk and 3-5 babies to feed but two young dc to keep occupied so we shall see, next baby not until July so hopefully babies will be done by then. I feed kids 3 times until 3-4 wks old, then 2 times. I am not consistent with time when I get there because it depends on when the baby wakes up. Usually am done by 10 am and night we start at 5:30 pm.


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I'm a morning person with a family that would sleep till noon if I don't get them up! I get up at 4am and feed the dogs and the cat, gather my milking equipment, and do the milking chores and clean up. I'm usually back in by 6 or 6:30. I wake everyone up, eat breakfast, and check my email while milk is warming for the kids and pasteurizer is running if needed that morning. Around 7:30 or 8:00 I go out to feed the bottle babies, the bucks, and the horses. I'll either clean the barn at that time, or wait until later in the day. Housework comes next, then errands if needed. 

In the afternoon (after 3) I start with the dogs and cat, then bottle kids, bucks and horses, then milking and cleanup. Supper is when I get finished chores and get it cooked!

Karen


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well being old  and do it all myself it is out at 6:30 /7am which think I am going with 7 or 7:30 am this year. babies get their lambar first and drink while I am milking put out the alflafa pellets in then finished milking doe area / Milk and strain all milk and into frig or turkey fryer for pasturizing . then go on to feed the pellets to the bucks and dry does if any. turn out milkers water everything and take the lambars out of the pens to wash out for next feeding.and give them their grain/pellets check the pasturization process and then sit it aside to cool.
Usually takes about 2 1/2 hrs for everything to be done.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I found it extremely helpful when DH helped out with the planning. Here's what we do most days:

5:30 am DH and I up, prayer time
6 walk or jog with dogs
6:30ish breakfast, DH showers and gets ready for work. I usually don't have time for a shower yet!
7 kids up, dh off to work
7:15-7:30 head to barn. Bottles for baby goats warming on stove. I milk goats (only 2) ds#1 waters goats, horse, cleans any stalls that need it. Ds#2 feeds chickens, collects eggs. Dds are at house emptying dishwasher, scooping kitty litter, feeding dogs and cats, supervising warming milk on stove. 
8-8:15 back to house to strain milk, get bottles for babies. Back down to barn with dd#2 and ds#2 to feed babies. 
8:45 ish back to house. Everyone has been getting breakfast as they can (my youngest is 9). Somewhere in here I try to get a shower if I need one. Ha. 
9ish: start school with kids
12ish: lunch break, someone or two (often me, I need the exercise) walks dogs. (One we had since before we moved out here, so he's not used to being an outside all the time dog and we haven't gotten an adequately fenced area for him yet...) 
1ish: back to school
2-3 ish: feed babies again, followed by more school as necessary.
5-5:30: feeding and milking again and dog walking (with whatever help I can get, as dd#1 and dd#2 are usually just getting back from work (her) and lacrosse practice (him) around 6
6-6:30, sometimes as late as 7, and will be later in the summer: DH is usually home by now, dinner
8 : family prayer time
8:30: feed babies again
9ish: try to get younger kids to bed
10:30: bedtime for me.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I am glad this topic came up as I was wondering how some here with a large herd managed it :/ I have no help with care other than at kidding time. I get up early and clean my house and drink my coffee as when I go out every goat is looking for me and they all think they are starving, I have 3 areas going with new mamas and kids and the buck pen, I go into each area and complete everything feeding,fresh water,soda,minerals,hay in each area before moving to another area. The barn area is last as there are more mamas and kids there and I have to stand there while everybody eats and make sure none are pushed out , after they all eat,they feed their kids and lounge. I rake poop and transport it out of the area and use for mulching fruit trees or shrubs. I go back to doing yard work and getting my garden ready to plant,then about 2pm. I go cut cedar for everybody as the grass is just starting to grow and the goats are wanting to eat sprigs close to the ground(worm haven) and I dont want them eating off the ground ,then I cook and DH comes home and before dark,I take fresh hay and put it in the feeders ,turn their lights on and round up the kids in their spots and mamas and last I lock up my skunk stinking chickens as DH shot a skunk in chicken house and it sprayed everything ,my hens and all .... :sigh that's my day,now if I had time for myself as by evening I smell like a goat,I am dirty with cedar chips and hay dust in my unbrushed hair,my feet hurt,tired and I am grouchy  BUT my goats look great and they are happy  ,Nightime is bathtime,dishes,laundry,computer and I read my Bible ,I go to bed at around 2am. I am eager to here about your herd chores ! dance:


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

2 1/2 hrs... you are doing good Sondra!

Animal chores feed/water with 2 working CAN be done in 1hr... usually takes 2hrs
Milking 1 hr (with 2 milking), 90min (with one)
processing 20-40min depending on what we are doing...
feeding babies a good hr each feeding...

5-6 hrs total... if only 1 person were doing it... and if only one was... we'd have WAY FEWER animals LOL


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol Wondering if I really want to put on paper how I do it....might just make me want to sell out and move to an apt. on a top floor!

5:30 am- up, coffee (have the one on timer), start breakfast for hubby. 
Breakfast cooking, bucket in sink to warm babies milk, mixing calf milk (not enough milk yet for 8 calves). DH stumbles through~grabs lambar,calf milk and cup of coffee. (two buckets in one hand-coffee in other) He drops lambar in as he goes to calves. brings calf bucket & lambar back in. By the time he's through with babies, his breakfast is done.
6:am- I'm washing up baby stuff, cleaning kitchen, he's eating breakfast. (I don't eat breakfast-old bad habit)
6:20 or so...both of us out graining - doelings, does, calves and stud.
7am- he's leaving for work and breads the steers in other pasture. I sit down long enough to drink 2nd cup of coffee-or if it's a bad day-back to bed for 30 min. or so.
8:00 milking 4 does right now, takes about 20 min. clean up machine and all. Fill water buckets, tractor hay, wash individual calves buckets, grain calves. this takes about 1-1/2 hrs.(Depends on how much hay has to be put out)
9:30- on computer to check out DGI and e-mails and have my 3rd cup of coffee!!

9:30-12...computer, errons-housework...lambar babies at 12pm. lunch sometime in there!

1-4pm-I'm on here some, or cleaning barn, or somewhere in there-I take a 30 min. nap! Gotta' have my nap.

4pm It starts all over again only in reverse. Does are milked at 8pm. Supper is eaten after chores. Weather is watched at 10:15 and off to bed...or on here, if I'm having a bad night and pain meds.

:rofl...and farm life is suppose to be enjoyable? must be or I'd quit! 
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Lynn I have a machine water etc right in the barn plus only goats and dogs right now so that may change when there are chickens and rabbits.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

No I totally understand Sondra!!! Still you are doing great!

Kaye :snort yeah I know... 

What I am thinking... 

6AM boys up and their breakfast
6:30AM they head out for animal chores
7AM girls up (hair brushing and Bible time)
7:30AM girls go milk (7yos helps girls if BOTH boys are home)
8:30AM both groups done??
8:30AM Becca processes milk & Molly feeds babies (I'll prep the milk)
once we have more in milk boys will milk the rest of the group at 8:30, until then 30min of indoor chores then school or boys help feed babies until we get them on lambar
Molly starts school at 10AM after indoor chores
(Caleb does mostly afternoon school... I like to do one on one school during NAP time)...

babies are fed again 2PM
Becca milks the 2 higher producers again at 2PM

pondering evening schedule....


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

I got to get a better routine. up at 5:30 for coffee and computer time.head out to barn 6:15, start heating milk.Wake dd 6:30. I go milk (will be 12 by hand)she feeds and waters everyone. School bus here at 7:15 so dd is off for the day. Get done milking around 7:30. feed babies, then pasteurize morning milking. Shower by 8:15 and off to work until 5. Do come home at lunch and feed babies. DD gets home and starts chores at 4 and feeds babies. I help with evening milking if she is behind. Usually babies get one more bottle around 10-11 in the evening then off to bed 11:30-12, then all over again. Summer I am lucky and don't have to do anything unless dd is not home.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Very good thread topic! Stacey and Lynn, I'd be very interested to hear what you did when all the little ones were too young to help very much and how you got them working! My oldest will be 6 next month, youngest to be born in May, and currently I do the bulk of the chores with a little help from DH on weekends and some evenings. We start real homeschooling in the fall, and I start milking for the first time this summer. Feeling a tad overwhelmed! Any of you milk with a baby in a sling??


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am also a loner for chores. Up at 6. Make coffee and cook breakfast for me and the dog(yes, I admit it, she has a fried egg every morning). Pour milk into the lambar. Put the top on the milk bucket (surge). Cook DH's breakfast. Wake him up and then the dog and I go out to do chores. We put out grain first, let the first doe in to put herself on the milkstand, then feed the babies (lambar). After babies are fed, I crank up the milk machine and milk the doe on the stand. Remove her and let in the next one. When the does are finished eating the grain I put their alfalfa in the trough. They have a round bale in their pasture for grass hay. 
Feed the cats and pour the leftover milk (if any) from the lambar into their bowl. Carry the empty lambar and full milk bucket to the house. Clean lambar, then filter milk and put into frig. Clean milk bucket, tubes and inflations. Hang to drain and off to get ready to go to work. 

Work all day. 

Return home and repeat feeding and milking. Am talking to DH about adding a double laundry sink to my milk room so I can clean everything right there. Add a frig and easy peasy chores. Now when can we work that building project into a coach's schedule????June maybe?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Well mine is going to be a little different than most people since we are now milking 38 getting up to 70. And have a bunch of young stock and fall fresheners. But, here it goes.

530am get to barn, and turn on the system to sanitize the lines. Go and check for new kids, if any are born they are taken into the milkhouse and placed in 5 gallon buckets to be fed.

545am...get lamb bars out and start dumping milk into them. Making sure the right amount of milk goes into the right pen. Carrying around the new kid if any in the front of the bibs and feeding as I go.

6am...first milking unit goes onto the doe. Milking takes about about 1 and half hours now since just milking on one side. After milking, wash all the lamb bars and hang everything to dry out. Set the barn up for cleanup and turn on system. Wash out milking parlor. 

8am...put out hay for the milkers and dry stock and make sure they have water. Bed the barn if need be. Turn out the fall fresheners that have been under the lights (thank god only one more week of that one).

---if have a new kid, milk out the dam, and give the baby the shots and do all the records on them. 

10am...Start feeding the other young stock, and putting out hay.

noonish...feed the lamb bar kids again, wash up the lamb bars...feed the milkers more hay and some grain. Wash out the water buckets for milkers.

2pm...if i am lucky get something to eat

afternoons are spent doing herd health issues...ie...shots, hoof trims, tattoos, disbudding

5pm...put more hay out for the milkers, mix the milk for tomorrow. 

530pm...start the sanitzing system and put together lamb bars. 

545pm...start bringing in the does to the holding pen, taking time to watch them for health issues, feet problems.

6pm...put the first milker on the doe

Finish milking about 715 or so, Put milk into the lamb bars as the wash system in running and feed the kids. Wash the lamb bars after they are done eating. Then wash the barn down.

About at 830 to 9pm if I am lucky I might make it back to the house.

Ken


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh geeze...I am not a morning person.

My alarm goes off at 9:30 am. I get a 3 year old up and we get breakfast (usually bacon or sausage and eggs which are super fast) while the bacon cooks I am heating milk for babies. We are walking out the door with our breakfast by 10am. Feed the bottles or lambars. Give everyone alfalfa pellets, now US alfalfa mornings, feed the bucks, check all the waterers. Start milking. During milking I piddle at anything that needs to be done, baby stuff alot of the time, right now I am taking care of a sugery area on a doe, refresh hay, play with my new monitor (infared with night vision, visual audio) clean a water bucket that won't wait until Saturday etc...last group being milked I get the lambars or bottles into the sink and clean them for the next feeding. I pour all the milk between groups, make sure the lids are on super tight and leaf blow the milking area and alleyways....I always leave my barn so that if someone came over I won't be embarassed. To the house to process the milk, for sale, or soap or pasteurise. 3 year old gets a snack while I do this and then it's out to the garden to get stuff for the rabbits and chickens and the pig bucket. I will note if anything needs to get picked and will come up while grandson naps from 2 to 4. I am usually back in the house for lunch at 12:00. I do lambars initially at 10, 2, 6, 10 and then one to little ones before I go to bed. It's the last lambar to go and then 4 times a day. Older and it's easy 10 am 4, 10pm. Then any milk that will be left over 10am and 10pm until they won't drink anymore.

I do chores in the evening from 10pm to midnight, but it rarely takes me that long because I only feed the bucks, chickens, rabbits and pig (who is in the freezer as of last weekend which means little porkies next month) once a day and have already checked on them in the late evening before dark, plus I don't do any watering or much piddling at night and I also don't wait on the does to finish their grain. I still have to process milk, with night milk mostly being about baby milk anyway. Or adding culture to start cheese. I soap alot from midnight to 2am....why my alarm goes off at 9:30 am 

I am on here alot when I am pastuerising milk, when I am melting butters and oils (like right now  and I thnk it's why I write such convoluted posts with little train of thought, I started this thing about 20 minutes ago  Came back to it 3 times and am sending it now! Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol enjoying reading all these!!

We will kid out over 20 this yr with no milk machine...

Billie until 5 yrs ago we lived in the 'burbs with 1 cat. Moved here to TX from San Diego, CA in 2004 and got goats that fall. So when we started dc were 14, 11, 9, 6, 2, and about 6mos... 

So I have always had bigs to either have the littles while I did animals or visa versa. Ask LeeAnne about the sling.... I never got the hang of mine... BUT we do wear a baby in a mei tai for milking & gardening & chores at times and have hauled down the stroller before... 

As far as teaching chores... my dc get them as soon as possible... it is easier that way. What a child can do though varies by the child. My turning 7yos milked part of last yr in rotation. Only with one of my older 3, but he did very well. He is my animal whisperer though... they love him. My almost 5yos right now... no way. He is smart as a whip with letters & numbers... but other than that he is a VERY VERY YOUNG 4... now he can and does hold a bottle with a big child there... but that is it. 

Soooo it depends on the dc though usually the oldest or the oldest in a set is a bit more capable than a younger...

-------------------------

Now HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!! All but 4 took right to the lambar!!!!!!


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

This is a great topic. Very interesting  We are kinda different as we have three people out doing chores and one person inside pouring up milk and baby bottles. It still takes about 1 1/2 hours. My younger brother milks the cows and my two sisters and I switch off who milks the goats who does "other" chores and who stays in. Since we only milk the cows OAD in the evening John get's large round bales of hay, cleans cars, etc.
We usually start around 7:00.

-John has it simple, go get the cows. When he get's back the goat milker already has feed for the first cow. Milk all three cows and then wash the milker out. He's usually done around 8ish.

-The goat milker is about the same. We hand milk our goats. Start by getting the first 3 goats up, (finishing another stanchion so it will be 4 soon.) and get the first cows feed ready. Milk and feed does that get stanchion fed. Right now we are milking 9 does. 5 more due soon. We will eventually be up to 24. They are usually done around 8:15ish. It takes so long right now because we are switching feeds so they are eating kinda slow. After they are done milking help the "other" person.

-The "other" person get's to run around  First they separate the does according to age, weight, lactation, pregnancy. Doesn't take long as they know where to go. Give alfalfa pellets, regular hay, and feed alfalfa hay to the cows. Then feed grain to the does, calves, and bucks. After this is done the Lambar should be ready for the babies so go and feed them. When we have new babies getting colostrum they get fed first thing. After that is done start filling water buckets for the does. While they are filling check bucks water and calves water. Then check the chickens for feed and water. Check the ducks for feed and water. Water the geese. Last thing is watering the dogs and feeding them. If anything like shots, deworming, corid, etc. needs to be done it also falls on this person. They are usually done around 8:30

-The inside person strains milk as it comes in. Fills the Lambar with milk. We let our milk set at room temperature so it just get's dumped into the bucket. After two cows have been milked they fill wash buckets for the machine. After everyone is milked they wash all the hand milking and transporting buckets.

I think that's it. :lol

Jacquelynn


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Jacquelynn about how old are all your people?? 

It is so nice to see how everyone does it. 

I just know we must get a handle on this before pool season (I will only have 2 boys home 2-3 days/wk), gardening, mowing (we only have 2 push mowers so a couple hrs of mowing daily), etc really gets going...


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I"m EXHAUSTED from reading this thread. Think I'll take a li'l nap. :wow

Tom


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

This is how I do the chores now, with pregnant does, no milking.

I go to the hay barn and get the wagon load of hay and hay tote and go to the barn. 
I then feed the stalled horses their grain so they can have it gone by the time I'm done with chores.
Then I go and feed the Nubian girls their grain. While they are chowing down on the grain, I remove the left over hay from the feeder and put it the hay tote. Then I feed them their alfalfa pellets. Then put the flakes of alfalfa hay in the feeder.
I carry hay out to the two horses in the barn pasture. And feed the mare her grain.
Then I take the wagon and hay tote out to the other pens. I feed the pygmys the hay out of the hay tote. I then feed the bucks their grain and hay. 
Then I carry the horses hay for the back pasture. (I have 4 but Dandy & Whiskey are together, then the other two are together.)
Then I put the wagon and hay tote in the hay barn.
Then I do the watering. (I do the watering last incase I end up wearing some of it.)

~~~~~~~~

Evening chores are almost they same. Except I put Whiskey and Dandy in at night so I water, put hay and grain in their stalls and bring them in last.

~~~~~~~~

After the girls freshen....

I'm thinking this plan may work...

Go out feed the kids.
Then milk.
Bring the milk inside and strain it and start pasturizing.
Go back out and feed the girls their hay and pellets.
Feed the rest of the animals- Horses, Nubian bucks & Pygmys.
Do all the watering.

Come in and finish off the first batch of milk and start one another. And work on homework while the second batch is pasturizing. 

Not sure how it'll work out but that is my plan. I'm pretty much on my own. :/


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well we're nobig herd but things can get overloaded with one person doing the work. This year will prove to be interesting with 5 to milk and kids. This is going off of last years schedule and of course there will need to be adjustments sometimes

Get up at 5AM. Make coffee, feed dogs, cats and fish. Put pasturized milk on to heat. Connect lambars and drink a cup of coffee.
5:15 Am Pre wake Lindsey so she can wake up alittle bit.
5:16 AM Take lambar feeder out to kids, check does that haven't kidded yet.
5:45-6:15AM Get Lindsey done and at the table for breakfast.
6:16AM get some more coffee! Look at DGI for new babies and the latest news. 
6:30AM Line up Lindseys stuff and run through the calendar for appointments.
6:45AM Check on Lambar, remove if empty (yeah right...always).
7:00AM MORE COFFEE and a shower!
7:15AM Lindsey off to school
7:30AM-9:30AM Water, Feed, and milk girls, feed kids again!, feed kids again! (new ones of course).
9:45AM Clean up milk equipment, and do what laundry I can before...
10:30 Put milk in pan to warm for DH to feed kids, and set up Lambar.
11:00AM-1:00PM Go To work...call DH at 11:45 remind to feed kids!
1:10PM MORE COFFEE!!! Feed Kids, check on does. MORE COFFEE
2:00PM more housework, DGI, housework til...
4:00PM cook supper, more housework, yardwork, Lindsey work, MORE COFFEE!
7:00-9:00PM Feed Goats and milk girls.
9:30PM pasturize tomorrows milk, clean equipment
10:00PM Sleep or TV

Also random interruptions for various life reasons :biggrin. Tammy


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

OK...well my schedule is pretty crazy since I work a "real job " too. I'm up at 4:30 AM, stumble out to the barn, start everything in sanitizer while I refill alfalfa pellets. I milk everyone, then while I'm cleaning up, I'm running around filling hays. I seperate half the kids from their moms on days that I work. I get home at about 6:45 PM & then re-do the same process, but also milk the half of the goats who's kids were seperated, & give those kids their bottles. In the evenings my 14 yr old son gives everyone their grain, refills hays, feeds the pyrs & does the chickens. Fortunately we have all automatic waterers so that's made chore time so much easier (except that if it's cold I bring everyone warm lemonade, so that adds 20 minutes to it.)


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, my day starts at 5am when I have milkers which will start this next weekend. It will then be out of bed at 5. Get lambars ready, drop those into the holders on the way to the barn to milk. While I am milking put out the alfalfa pellets and check the hay. Once all does are milked, it is back to the house with the milk. Grab the lambar on the way. Get all the milk put away and rinse the lambar. Make sure there is another lambar so that the DC can feed the babies when they get home. (I use cold milk for this reason) Get the milk put away and get ready for work. I have to be out the door by 630 to make it to work. I then get home about 5pm. Usually DH is home and has started supper. Get supper finished and head out to milk. My children feed the dogs and help with the chickens. I usually have them check the waters and refill. (we clean all waters on the weekend when I have more time.) After milking head to the house with the milk. Put out another lambar for the kids. Pasturize milk for the next day. I then grab a shower and try to make it to bed no later then 10pm because you really don't want to see me the next day after going to bed much later then that. 
Oh, and once the garden is in then there will be that to water although DH or one of the children will usually do that. And my DD loves to pick the vegies as when they are ready so that helps also.
Theresa


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Billie,
we only just moved out to the country last September, so it was strictly house-type chores up to that point. I have never milked with a baby in a sling, but I've done a lot of other things... like vacuuming with while nursing baby in a sling...that was interesting but it worked! I'm also very fond of backpacks once they are big enough for that. My big issue was always wanting it done as well as it would have been if I was the one doing it. Just had to let that go, but it was hard. But even little ones are good at entertaining littler ones and like to do things like helping you unload the silverware, or feeding the cat or something. Just be very specific as to what you want, don't give too many steps, and if possible, set them up to do it right the first time. (Like if they are feeding the cat, for example, make it so that they almost can't give the wrong amount of food.)

As for school, the little ones don't usually take very long. Be prepared to prioritize. Like, you think that math and reading are really important, so you make sure to do that but maybe you don't get to art all the time, or something like that. And take advantage of teaching moments in the things that you do around the farm. Counting eggs, measuring feed, planting seeds, etc.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, we have lots of littles and lots of help with the older children. With only one doe kidded out we have a different routine than we will have in 3 weeks.

March schedule: 8-12 does in milk

DD #2 gets up at 6:30 and heads out to the barn. Begins milking.
DD# 1 gets up at 7:00 and heads to the barn. Starts feeding kids and feeding goats. While waiting for kid milk to be ready for next batch of kids, she pitches in and helps milk the does.
DS #1 Feeds Boer goats (South end of property) and horses. Waters North Pens. 
DS#2 Waters Boer goats. Feeds and waters chickens, collects eggs. Puts one Pyrenees away and pens the other.
Feeds dogs after lunch and collects eggs again. Water pigs and refills automatic feeder every other day. 
DS#3 (7) collects loose/wasted hay for calves and feeds two pens worth of calves. Gives calves grain as well. Waters calves.
DS #4 Helps with watering or hay collecting. Picks up dog poop and disposes off at far end of property. (I know, eww, but it needs to be done!). Loads wheelbarrow/sled with wood so DS#1 can bring it in when finished with his chores. Then he unloads it into the wood box and takes wheelbarrow out again and reloads.

I make breakfast and breakfast is over about 9AM. Laundry, schooling, answer phones for DH business (pole barn builder), take calls and tours for sale of goats or puppies in afternoon. I cook dinner, give haircuts, bathe little guys, and go to town once a week for groceries and errands. 

If we have bottle calves being fed milk then the DDs feed the calves their milk (we train them to the bucket immediately).

If DS#1 has to go to work, he does the watering up the hill and I feed the South animals after DS#3 gets back in the house and can keep an eye on the younger children. Youngest child has been 1 1/2 with this system. With new baby in the house, then everything is a little bit late - breakfast, feeding of Boers, etc. as our whole world revolves around the new baby. 

With new puppies, I check in periodically, but DDs and DS #2 help with puppies/grooming/feeding etc.

In the evening, pretty much the same thing - always have 2 milkers each milking during the Spring. Too many kids and too much detail to have one DD get it all done. DD#3 tries to help in the evening (wants to milk, but only 5). Younger children bottle feed in the afternoon and evening. DDs feed with the lambar. DS#2 feeds dogs again in the evening.

We too end up schooling year round as we periodically have shortened days (lots of does kidding or brand new kids) or we need to get the garden planted etc. Try to take at least 6 weeks off from school during the summer, but it just depends.

And we get the children helping just as soon as they can. Everyone pitches in. 

And yes, now I feel like taking a nap too!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, you all encourage me! And I thought my routine was a killer! 
5am: listen to alarm clock and get up and hit the snooze until 5:30
5:30 get up, put on insulated clothes and boots, start coffee and heat baby milk
5:45 head out to barn with milk for babies and buckets. Feed horses first so they don't run me over and bother me. Put wether in buck pen. Give girls alfalafa pellets. Start milking. One of my girls takes at least FIFTEEN minutes to milk out. Ugg. Feed babies, let wether out, feed buck, etc. 
6:30 get back to house, strain milk and chill
6:45 take extremely fast shower with my homeade soap. Get dressed and out the door to go to work by 7am. 
7am to 8am. fly as fast as I can go to work, one hour away. if I am one minute late, it is the same as missing half a day. try not to be late anymore, I need my job. 
4pm: try to get off work
4:30 off work finally, start on the road to trim some horses, never more than 6. 6-7pm: hopefully I am home by now, sometimes not. Drink a beer. Eat something quick. Go out to milk goats and feed horses. 
8pm get on computer and answer emails and look at this website.
12 midnight. go to bed.

Notice I did not say anything about cleaning my house. The barn is clean..the house is not quite there yet. No help, ever, except for 22 year old son feeds baby goats their noon meal. No husband to gripe about anything though, so good deal. 
Anita


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Billie, about the sling thing...I have tried it....I have a Baby Bjorn so baby hangs in front, I found it very awkward. Had to keep my legs apart for baby's legs to hang, and his head was a little too close to the goat's hind legs, milk bucket for comfort, plus it hurt my back after about 45 seconds. I usually kept him in the carseat or bouncy seat; he seemed to adapt his routine and would sleep through chores.


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Lynn,
We are older, well for kid's, or not so kids :lol, 17-23 is our age range. But this has been our system since we had both goats and cows, about 5-6 years now I guess.

Jacquelynn


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a great thread. But I must say it's making me tired - all you gals working so hard. Right now since we are not milking, DH does the cores - and only once a day. Who am I to complain? But when I am milking it gets pretty wild - Up at 4, coffee, out to milk, back to house, filter and chill, shower, off to work, taking buckets w/ me so I can milk on the way home (barns are a mile from the house). DH feeds and waters while I am @ work. After work I meet DH @ barns, he chores while I milk. Home, filter milk, and pasteurize am & pm milk. Maybe cheese or soap in the evenings, just kind of depends on how I feel. Bed by 10.

Anne


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

So helpful! Thanks, y'all! I do sling and those front & back pack type carriers a lot, but it will be a first to do barn chores that way. Good ideas on the strollers, bouncy seats, etc. If I can't get a milkroom by the time the weather turns cold, maybe we'll bring the goats in the kitchen to milk!!! HA! That will get some construction underway!  My oldest is really good at helping around the house and the others want to and are learning. I guess it will be survival and forgive myself for not being perfect for a few years and then things should get a little easier, right?  (when they can all read and do more to help!)


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Jacquelynn!

The good news is today on our new schedule they are done by 9:40 (except feeding the last bit of babies)...

This is my 19yod wearing Samuel. She has milked like this with no trouble. She thought it cool to sneak him out of the house with her to milk when I am not looking...










The fuss was she had started to take him off & I stopped her to take a pic... he was DONE. You can also wear them on your back in this. My issue with my sling is I still need to keep a hand on them... (my now 13yo tumbled out of mine as a baby...)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

What abt a playpen or a small pen made out of cattle panels with the car seat and or toys inside. 
Lynn I loved a carrier like that with my grand babies we did everything.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

LOVE it!    I have a carrier like that that can be worn on the front or back, and they can either face out or in. Play pen. I have not had one of those (never used a crib, either--we cosleep) but maybe this time around the situation warrants it!


----------



## Judys (Feb 19, 2009)

Our day starts around 5:30 we get the bottles ready for the babies(no lambar yet) there is only 4 of them. Go out to feed the babies about 5:30 then get the first doe on the milk stand and milk her we only have two at the moment so it not hard. Turn the adults out go inside and fix breakfast and strain and put milk away then go take the babies out after the sun has hit their pasture. Then we can rake and clean stalls scrub down the milk stand and set everything up ready for evening feed and milking. We milk and feed about 6 in the evening. Bring the babies in for thier bottles and then go get the mommas and rotate through the milk stands make sure everyone has plenty of alfalfa and water for the night turn off the light and go do supper.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Billie I had a playpen with #1 then not again until #9... it was nice on occasion and #10 enjoyed it when he was just sitting up... but we are just not crib or playpen people. We co-sleep too.

When very little maybe try a Moses basket... I used that in the garden...

a swing... I have used that in the garden too... LOL

A baby wearing friend sent me that and I love it! So does dd... she already told me she needs one when she has a baby. 

You know when they get bigger... if you have room... a cattle waterer makes an incredible ball pit! And can double as a birth tub when needed.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Our Routine
1.	5:30 am wake up DD for to get ready for school
2.	6:20 am send DD off to school
3.	7:45 am up with DS, get him dressed and ready for the day
4.	8:00 am out to do chores starting with kids
5.	8:15 am in the barn milking does (by hand for now)
6.	Done with milking does, haying does, feeding yearlings, pyrs and cat by 9:00 am 
7.	Do buck chores, check calves,horse, feed and water chickens done by 10:00 am
8.	In the midst of all this keep up with a very rambunctious 3 year old
9.	Clean house til clean (HA)
10.	Start all over at 6:00pm finished by 9:30pm 
11.	In the bed by 1:00 am most nights

Autumn


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

LynninTX said:


> Billie I had a playpen with #1 then not again until #9... it was nice on occasion and #10 enjoyed it when he was just sitting up... but we are just not crib or playpen people. We co-sleep too.
> 
> When very little maybe try a Moses basket... I used that in the garden...
> 
> ...


I have a credit at the consignment store and just saw a Moses basket in there! That might solve my garden dilemma for the year, too!

Cattle waterer as birth tub--I actually saw a water birth (of a close friend) in one of those!!! :lol Great idea!


----------

